# River cane arrow



## Willjo (Sep 9, 2013)

I was getting ready for deer season today by shooting some of my rivercane arrows into a foam block. This one missed the block and hit a steel beam. I was expecting more damage to the point, but there was some tip damage and busted out of the cane. Pretty good for primitive technology.


----------



## dpoole (Sep 9, 2013)

Rivercane is natures Carbon. Very Tough Stuff


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 9, 2013)

Cane is tough.


----------



## dtala (Sep 9, 2013)

you need more wrapping.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2013)

The way it is now with the point off is the preferred way to shoot a Spanish conquistador wearing chain mail. Leaves a mighty nasty wound.


----------



## Willjo (Sep 10, 2013)

dtala said:


> you need more wrapping.....



Thanks Troy


----------



## Willjo (Sep 10, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> The way it is now with the point off is the preferred way to shoot a Spanish conquistador wearing chain mail. Leaves a mighty nasty wound.



None of those running around my deer blind, guess I will put another point back on it and shoot at deer.


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 10, 2013)

very cool , I didn't know they were that tuff , the cane or the point ....


----------



## Forest Grump (Sep 10, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> The way it is now with the point off is the preferred way to shoot a Spanish conquistador wearing chain mail. Leaves a mighty nasty wound.




When is the season on them conquistador things?

I gotta remember that when we get officially invaded...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 10, 2013)

Impressive results for the cane arrow Johnny.


----------



## joeythehunter (Sep 22, 2013)

not sure which cane you are using, but the purple cane is a better choice, only has a slight color to it
when you find a patch, cut close to the ground so it will regenerate for next year, leaving a cut to high above ground will cause it to rot

 smear some liquid two part epoxy on the wrapping

when you harvest that Deer have some arrows ready and use the sinew from the back straps to secure the head 
do not wrap too tight just snug as it will tighten up as it dries


----------



## chehawknapper (Sep 23, 2013)

Willjo, I agree with NCHillbilly - you need more sinew wrapping around the point and below the shaft. Glue that point in with good quality pitch glue or hide glue. The fact that the point didn't shatter on steel tells me the haft was weak. On a deer, the same hafting will result in poor penetration. Even if it just glanced the steel the haft should have held. In regard to rivercane - any specie of bamboo in the world (including Arundenaria gigantia) will not grow back from the original stem. It will regenerate from the rhizome as long as the rhizome is old enough and has the storage capacity to do so. This is the primitive technology forum - use hide glue and pitch glue if you wish to keep it primitive. Good hunting!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 23, 2013)

That was Dtala that suggested more wrapping, actually, but I agree with him. I have only once actually completely broken a cane arrow, it's the toughest arrow material on the planet. I broke that one shooting at the steel fox target at the TN Classic with a 68 lb. bow, and it snapped because I didn't have any reinforcement behind the the field point. I've seen cane arrows with dead deer and hogs lying on them that were repairable and re-usable.


----------



## joeythehunter (Sep 23, 2013)

chehawknapper said:


> This is the primitive technology forum - use hide glue and pitch glue if you wish to keep it primitive. Good hunting!



So noted, please erase your thoughts of using a 2 part epoxy


----------



## chehawknapper (Sep 23, 2013)

Sorry about not giving Troy proper credit! He has shot a few critters and definitely knows what is needed. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Willjo (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the good Information.


----------

